# Places to detail



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

Does anybody have a place to detail my car down here? I'm staying with some friends who attend UCSB and had a nasty tree sap incident last night. It'd be great if someone could reccommend a place or wants to let me use their driveway (that'd be much cooler) I could do some serious detail work today. I'd really appreciate it guys.


----------

